# After a book called "Defeat to Victory" 453 Sqd RAAF



## lindsay (Oct 16, 2011)

Hi,
Does anyone know where i can get a book called "Defeat to Victory", about 453 Squadron RAAF in WW2. Either hard copy or e-book. Cheers!
Lindsay


----------



## buffnut453 (Oct 16, 2011)

They come up occasionally on ebay. You might also try AbeBooks Official Site - New Used Books, New Used Textbooks, Rare Out of Print Books which is a network of booksellers. I've used the service extensively and found some very rare items at not unreasonable prices.

Cheers,
B-N


----------



## lindsay (Oct 16, 2011)

Thanx for the link B-N. I believe that sometime before Christmas that the book, along with other out of print books will be up-loaded to this Website. (Royal Australian Air Force Air Power Development Centre)


----------

